# Electricity in Portugal (Responsibilities)



## Ronnie_Yook (May 9, 2012)

Hello fellow Forum members,

With the forthcoming changes in Portugal to the consumers choices of electricity suppliers and different tariffs, what is to happen to the future maintenance of the electricity supply systems?

If their is a fault or loss of electricity supply, who is responsible for the reinstatement?

In rural areas, where customers have paid EDP for the installation of the electricity supply to their properties will there be any charges to customers for repairs and reinstatement work caused by ie: fallen trees hitting the power lines, lightning strikes, hunters shooting the power lines etc?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

No, nothing will alter, as such you'll have one company responsible for National Grid and hopefully lots of other companies competing against each other trying to get your business.


----------

